#ubuntu-il 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<Hoborg> Translations : OpenTeacher @ translations.launchpad.net
<omeromer> DoeNietWil: K, working on it
<DoeNietWil> ah cool omeromer
<omeromer> is there anyway to test the application so I can know what I'm actually translating?
<DoeNietWil> sure http://www.openteacher.org/ you can test it's current form
<Hoborg> OpenTeacher - The easiest way to learn a new language @ www.openteacher.org
<DoeNietWil> it won't be "very' different
<omeromer> well some words like 'general' are tough to translate without knowing the actual relation to the application
<DoeNietWil> yeah, you can download the current version and check it out it will become clear to you i think
<DoeNietWil> if not you can talk to the devs here http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Hoborg> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) @ webchat.freenode.net
<omeromer> nah I got it
<omeromer> Is the "questions cards" all there is to this application? or there's something I'm missing?
<omeromer> ah nvm
<omeromer> oh just tested it brilliant idea quite useful
<DoeNietWil> check out the blueprints for 3.0 it will be awesome
<omeromer> what's WRTS?
<omeromer> google doesn't come up with anything
<DoeNietWil> WRTS is a site to upload OpenTeacher files
<DoeNietWil> you can leave it as WRTS
<omeromer> I did but was just wondering
<omeromer> also which dialog is dialog21?
<omeromer> the one with note-notation
<DoeNietWil> sorry, i don't really understand you at the moment
<omeromer> I have a string to translate
<omeromer> "Note notation"
<omeromer> but I can't find it in the application
<omeromer> it says it's in dialog number 21
<omeromer> (settings dialog for example is dialog 20)
<DoeNietWil> i will ask the devs
<DoeNietWil> they say it's in the settings dialog
<omeromer> Oh right I'm stupid didn't see it
<omeromer> DoeNietWil: Done, is there anyway I can test my new translation?
<DoeNietWil> wait i'll check that for you
<DoeNietWil> in a couple of days there will be a new version with the translation in it
<omeromer> how can I talk with the devs? I need to tell them to make it right-to-left for hebrew (also arabic if there will ever be a translation)
<DoeNietWil> #openteacher
<DoeNietWil> lordnoid is one dev
<omeromer> יש איספיק בעברית?
<omeromer> espeak
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-03
<trew1> גם לכם בוקר טוב
<trew1> מישהו ניסה את הגרסה החדשה של אובונטו?
<trew1> 11.10 הכוונה
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-04
<New0> מה קורה חברה?
<aaxx33> ?
<Elihai-> שלום :]
<HaimN> serfus: פה?
<HaimN> יש ספאם בפורום:
<HaimN> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/670
<Hoborg> האזנה לפורטים | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-05
<serfus> HaimN, טיפלתי בו, תודה
<serfus> ושבת שלום
<HaimN> גם לך!
<omeromer> MootBot-AT
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-06
<hedi> hello
<hedi> anyone here succeded using banshee player with hebrew mp3 tags?
<sarhan> hello world
<slimTN> hi
<sarhan> no girls here? :P
<slimTN> A big hi from Ubuntu LoCo team in Tunisia @ #ubuntu-tn
<slimTN> think so sarhan
<slimTN> ama maw 9afef 9bal xD
<slimTN> chbi ejmé3a 7agara ici :D
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-30
<gungun> שלום
<gungun> פעם ראשונה פה, ןצריך עזרה בניייד EEE ללא מערכת הפעלה
<gungun> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<Tomer_> הי
<Interruptus> http://barenakedislam.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Islam-child-brides1.jpg
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-31
<someone235> היי, מישהו יודע איך אפשר להתקין whatsapp על אובונטו?
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-01
<netanel> אהלן!
<netanel> יש לי קצת שאלות בנוגע להתקנה של המערכת..
<netanel> מישהו יכול לעזור לי כאן?
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-02
<tal> יש פה מישהו?
<tal> ???
<oXis> שלום
<oXis> יש לי בעיה עם הפלאש
<oXis> ??
<oXis> מי פה?
<someone235> מישהו פה ניסה והצליח להתקין whatsapp על האובונטו שלו?
<Ddorda> someone235: מה זה?
<someone235> !g whatsapp
<someone235> '".mysql_real_escape_string($_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER'])."'
<someone235> oops
<someone235> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whatsapp
<someone235> לא מכיר?
<Ddorda> מכיר. אבל להתקין את זה על אובונטו? על זה עוד לא שמעתי
<Ddorda> להתקין על זה על מחשב ולא על סלולרי זה משהו שעוד לא שמעתי עליו
<Ddorda> לרות שאני יודע שאפשר להתקין אפליקציות על אובונטו
<Ddorda> אפליקציות של אנדרויד
<someone235> עם אמולטור
<someone235> הצלחתי להתקין, אבל זה לא פועל משהו
<Ddorda> אני בספק אם יש דרך אחרת
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-03
<ap2012user> מישהוא פה נמצא ב AP2012 ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-05
<gt_> היי איך אני ממירה טקסט שמופיע כיוניקוד שיופיע כעברית משתמשת בgedit
<asw3> http://ss.hakd.org/10r.swf
<asw3> מזה הפיירפוקס הזה רוצח about:blank
<asw3> הוא עם מלא זיכרון
<asw3> איך זה יכול להיות
<asw3> 280MB
<asw3> מזה הגזל הזה
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-30
<wikinoob> מישהו כאן מבין במדיהויקי?
<neta_> shalom
<wikinoob> שלום
<neta_> אהלן, יש לי בעיה.. בעיקרון יש לי אובונטו, אבל רציתי לשנות את חלוקת הזכרון בינו  לבין הווינדוס.. ואז הבנתי שכשהתקנתי אותו זה היה דרך הוובי אז אי אפשר
<neta_> אז אני צריכה כנראה להתקין אותו באופן נורמאלי
<neta_> כששמתי יואסבי עם האובונטו לא הצלחתי לשנות את הביוס ככה שיתייחס ליואסבי שלי
<wikinoob> תשמע, אין לי ממש מושג בזה, אני לא ממש בתחום
<wikinoob> התקינו לי דביאן
<wikinoob> זה כמו אובונטו פשוט כזה
<wikinoob> וזה עובד
<neta_> השאלה זה רק איך להתקין שלא דרך הווינדוס
<wikinoob> אצלי שמו דיסק
<neta_> השאלה היא איך לגרום למחשב להתייחס לקיומו של הדיסק, ולא סתם להכנס לווינדוס
<wikinoob> זה קל
<wikinoob> שהמחשב עולה יש איזה מקש שצריך ללחוץ ואז נהיה תפריט כזה
<neta_> כן, זה בדיוק מה שלא עובד לי :P
<wikinoob> DEL F10 F12
<wikinoob> אחד מהם
<wikinoob> F2 אולי
<wikinoob> כל מחשב זה משתנה
<wikinoob> אבל באמת אין לי ממש מושג
<neta_> ניסיתי בערך כל מקש על המקלדת :P
<wikinoob> ומה כתוב שהמחשב עולה?
<neta_> יש לי אופציה לבחור בין אובונטו לווינדוס
<neta_> אפ8 נותן לי אוציות מעניינות בתוך ווינדוס.. אבל לא כתוב על מקש נוסף
<wikinoob> f8 זה סייפמוד
<neta_> כן
<wikinoob> לפני זה
<wikinoob> בטח
<wikinoob> delete
<wikinoob> או F10
<neta_> ניסיתי.. הם לא עשו כלום
<wikinoob> איזה מחשב זה?
<neta_> סמסונג
<neta_> שולח?
<wikinoob> מה לשלוח?
<neta_> samsung 350U
<neta_> האינטרנט מת לרגע
<neta_> בדקתי אם חזר לשלוח
<wikinoob> כתבו על זה
<wikinoob> http://forum.notebookreview.com/samsung/703483-samsung-np350v5c-s08pl-boot-via-cd-usb.html
<neta_> או, אני אנסה את זה
<neta_> אגב, אין אני יודעת אם אני צריכה 32 או 64 ביט
<neta_> אני יכולה להניח שצריך 64 כי מחשב יחסית חדש?
<neta_> או שיש דרך לדעת בוודאות
<wikinoob> זה הולך לפי הראם
<wikinoob> כמה ראם יש לו?
<neta_> אם אני זוכרת נכון 4
<neta_> core i5
<wikinoob> 64
<neta_> מהמם
<neta_> להסיר ולהתקין אובונטו זה החלק האהוב עלי
<neta_> אם הייתי מקבלת שקל על פעם שעשיתי את זה הייתי יכולה לקנות בירה ולעשות את ההתקנה בסבבה
<wikinoob> אהה את בת
<wikinoob> בנות זה די נדיר כאן
<neta_> יאפ, אני יודעת
<neta_> אני רגילה להיות בתוך קבוצות בנים...
<wikinoob> אני רגיל להיות בקבוצות נשים :P
<neta_> חחחח
<wikinoob> מה מביא אותך לאובונטו?
<neta_> תכל'ס לא בטוחה.. רק צרות זה עושה לי
<neta_> יש דברים שעובדים יותר טוב באובונטו, וזה אמור להיות יותר טוב
<neta_> והאמת אני אוהבת לשחק עם ההגדרות של המחשב, גם אם כל כמה חודשים אני מוחקת ומתקינה מחדש
<wikinoob> לפחות את עושה גיבויים?
<neta_> כן, אני מגבה כרגע, לקראת המחיקה
<neta_> אני בכל מקרה לא מספיקה לצבור הרבה קבצים :P
<wikinoob> שיהיה בהצלחה.
<neta_> תודה..
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-02
<lousygarua> שלום נוכחים
<amireldor> עכשיו שלום באמת
<Avihay> I... don't get it
<amireldor> Avihay, get what?
<amireldor> the fact that i use windows 7 daily and i'm the ubuntu point-of-contact?
<Avihay> the joke
<amireldor> Did I tell a joke?
<Avihay> <amireldor> עכשיו שלום באמת
<amireldor> Oh, I connected as 'lousygarua' which is a nickname i don't use anymore
<Avihay> oh
<Avihay> do you believe in Linux
<amireldor> I have secret plans for a meetup about updating and upgrading ubuntu-il.org
<Avihay> ?
<Avihay> Do you believe in Linux?
<Avihay> Has anyone been to August penguin?
<amireldor> Avihay, I believe Windows and Linux both suck equally, from my experience
<amireldor> Each has some better points over the other
<amireldor> It's a pity there's no good DAW software on Linux, thus no drivers from audio interface manufacturers, and thus chicken and egg problems.
<amireldor> I did manage to get one of my interface working well with Linux
<Avihay> I'm talking more in the software freedom thing that my question implied
<amireldor> Software freedom is important, but eventually on the business world no one cares about freedom
<amireldor> And I believe in software freedom, but to some point. I think the GNU guys are too extreme
<amireldor> Microsoft are also extreme to the other position, Apple too IMHO
<Avihay> Microsoft are like "Give us mo ey, and we'll solve all your software problem". Apple is out there with "Pay us and enjoy the joys of being under our servitude", without even bothering to sound modest
<amireldor> which sucks
<amireldor> but GNU are like, use your computer freely, but nothing like nvidia will work best or drivers for audio stuff that just have to be propeitary from a business-side point
<amireldor> If I could do my audio work on Linux I'd definitely do it
<amireldor> And I'm off to play some Starcraft 2
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-03
<philipballew> Avihay, Nice to see some good discussion here.
<Avihay> well, the discussion didn't exactly go the way I wanted it to...
<Avihay> again, anyone been to august penguin?
<Avihay> two days ago?
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-04
<amireldor> Avihay, I didn't. I think moshe742 did
<Avihay> iPink made me not want to go
<amireldor> Avihay, how come?
<Avihay> well, she didn't want to come along when I invited her, and she said it became too big and "for the masses"
<Avihay> and, actually, I had some personal issues that took all my energy too
<Avihay> wanted to know how it was, and if I missed much
<amireldor> Avihay, what's wrong with 'for the masses'? hamakor want to reach as much people as possible
<amireldor> to raise more awareness to FOS
<amireldor> FOSS*
<Avihay> I guess there's nothing wrong with it
<amireldor> Avihay, did you see the lecture list? some interesting stuff were there
<Avihay> mmm, not geegy enough?
<Avihay> geeky*
<amireldor> some were very geeky
<Avihay> yes, I did, nothing too exciting
<amireldor> i wanted to see the MEAN server lecture
<amireldor> oh well
<amireldor> yeah it wasn't too exciting
<amireldor> and i don't want to pay 50 NIS :)
<Avihay> I had a student discount, probably
<amireldor> I always think you are 50
<amireldor> y/o
<Avihay> lol, why?
<amireldor> dunno, I always imagine you as an old guy hacking stuff
<amireldor> not a student :)
<amireldor> how old are you? i'm 26 in a month
<Avihay> 28 years and 5 days
<amireldor> cool mazal tov
<amireldor> you see? you ARE old
<Avihay> DON'T CALL ME OLD!!!
<amireldor> :)
 * Avihay starts counting wrinkels and goes sobbing in the corner
<amireldor> I need to change my desktop background
<Avihay> I usually never see my desktop background
<Avihay> what distro are you running?
<amireldor> Windows 7
<amireldor> and Ubuntu 12.04
<amireldor> the Ubuntu has nicer background
<amireldor> but I'm on Windows most of the time now coz I need it for the audio stuff :(
<amireldor> we talked about this didn't we
<Avihay> I started that debate because I wanted to say that I don't mind you being the ubuntu PoC even if you use win7 most of the time, as long as you believe in free software
<Avihay> well, if you weren;t runing ubuntu, I would have recommended http://blog.desdelinux.net/5-wallpapers-de-chicas-anime-distros-linux/
<amireldor> nice :) but i prefer nature
<amireldor> http://interfacelift.com/
<Avihay> nice
<amireldor> it has a lot of free wallpapers in it
<amireldor> that site
<amireldor> Avihay, I did tell you about my secret meetup did I?
<Avihay> the server upgrade?
<amireldor> yeah, also content update
<amireldor> drupal update
<amireldor> and eventually drupal 6 >> 7
<amireldor> also a new theme... I hate the current one
<amireldor> would you attend such meetup(?) (gonna take more than one)
<amireldor> meetup(s)?
<amireldor> Avihay, ^^^
<Avihay> I uhh, don't think so. I've nearly never used the site/server
<Avihay> the theme is kind of 'human' ugly
<Avihay> if I recall
<amireldor> yes
<Avihay> well, actually, it depends on my lazyness, and when and where
<amireldor> you can help with gimping and content
<amireldor> it's not only server stuff
<amireldor> and CSSing
<amireldor> and HTML5ing
<Avihay> I can't help gimping, but I can do some decent image editing. I've also gotten handy with inkscape
<Avihay> gimp's UI gives me Cerebral hemorrhages
<amireldor> gimp 2.8 is good because you can use it in a single window mode
<amireldor> did you know that?
<amireldor> inkscape is also good
<Avihay> ya, it only took them two daceds to figure that out
<amireldor> :)
<amireldor> sometimes I use the several windows mode as well
<amireldor> it depends on what's going on behind in my desktop
<amireldor> I like gimp :)
<amireldor> but then again, photoshop is much more powerful. does it work on linux/wine?
<amireldor> not that i'm gonna use it
<amireldor> i don't use warez
<amireldor> ^_^
<amireldor> and i'm not an expert in photoshop's extra features
<amireldor> i can do everything i know on gimp
<Avihay> well, gimp's multi-window workflow is BAD when you try to use another/other programs while using gimp, which is my usual usecase
<Avihay> yes, I have photoshop running more or less ok on whine, some window hints don't pass so well to the window manager
<Avihay> whine->wine
<Avihay> I don't particularly like photoshop. it comes from the same place that thinks that mice should only have one button
<amireldor> i don't have photoshop experience. i just know adobe(?) put some advanced cool technologies and tools in there
<Avihay> so it's kind of counter-intuitive to me, much like gimp is totally counter-intuitive to me
<Avihay> I like paint shop pro 5, it's so simple and intuative, that I managed to teach my mom how to use it, in, say, less then 10 hours
<Avihay> and reasonably powerful
<Avihay> and wine started to run it well
<Avihay> I'ma gonna hit the hay...
<amireldor> me too
<amireldor> good night
<amireldor> or morning
<someone235> hey, how can I change my crontab path? e.g, I want cron to read the file ~/myCustomDir/crontab
<Avihay> maybe you can simlink it
<amireldor> someone235, yeah +1 for symlinking
<amireldor> or maybe run a script that runs all scripts under ~/customdir/
<amireldor> although that's a bit silly
<amireldor> maybe there's a cron.d for users too? is there one for /etc bixlal? i don't use crontab much
<someone235> amireldor, ומה אם אני רוצה שזה יקרא את זה ב
<someone235> cron format?
<someone235> @hourly etc
<amireldor> someone235, this is interesting: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=58235
<amireldor> damn those arch guys and their hacks :) gotta love them
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-29
<dan__> Hey
<dan__> היי
<dan__> יש לי בעיה
<dan__> התקנתי אובונטו 14.04 אך אני לא מצליח להעלות את זה בבוט
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-31
<amireldor> amireldor, hello myself
<amireldor> ubuntulog, who are you?
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-01
<amireldor> GOOD MORNING.
<amireldor> AT LAST FRIDAY HAS ARRAVIED.
<amireldor> ARRIVED*
<soomsoom> LOL kernel hq
<soomsoom> lol
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-02
<sexy> hi
<sexy> any one want some cam fun ?
<sexy> my skype : porn-star90
<Avihay_> היי
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-03
<shrikichen> hey i try to install ubuntu alonside win 8.1 but when i try to install it dosnt recognized another system the win 8.1
<gelkop> אהלן רציתי לדעת אם יש אופציה להתקין אובונטו על דיסק און קי?
<elad> יש לי התקנה שאני ממש מרוצה ממנה, והייתי רוצה להפוך אותה להתקנה
<elad> איך עושים את זה?
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-27
<Avihay_> קיים...
<rnh> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-28
<nicoco> היי מה קורה?
<nicoco> עוד יש פה חיים?
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-29
<Avihay_> חיים...
#ubuntu-il 2017-08-04
<hashbrownie> hello
<hashbrownie> האם קרה משהו לשרת של אובנטו בישראל?
<hashbrownie> אני עושה apt update והוא עושה לי שגיאות שרת
<hashbrownie> hello???
